
What's the Difference Between Artisan Bread and Regular Bread - cougar63
https://fasteasybread.com/whats-the-difference-between-artisan-bread-regular-bread/
======
ggm
Wheat strength hard or soft, and sourdough rising probably go directly to
gluten and FODMAP diet issue. But not entirely linked to artisanal since
French bakers may well simply be using softer wheat with more interventionist
modern baking and proving techniques. But, slower proving may also alter
gluten and so FODMAP reaction by consumers.

Most non artisanal bake choices are about speed and consistency.

So I think at the core this article has the moment: it's an undefined virtue
signalling marketspeak term. You need to get specific information on how the
bread is made and what's in it and even then treat it with a grain (sorry) of
salt.

I buy bread from a favourite baker. I don't much care what they are doing
since it tastes nice

------
strongbond
About $5 a loaf

